# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  AS - was ist aussagekräftiger während der AS - Biopsie oder PSA

## klaus11

Hallo,

meine Vorgeschichte findet sich hier:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...067#post129067

Biopsie 7-2020, GS 3+3, 1 Stanze von 14 befallen, weniger als 50 Prozent, pT1c, very low risk.

Ich hatte mich dann in 8-2020 zu AS entschlossen, Voraussetzungen lagen auch vor.

1. PSA nach Biopsie 11-2020 5,3, 2. PSA 2-2021 9,6.

Verlauf mit vorherigen Werten:

7-2019: 4,3
1-2020: 9,9
2-2020: 4,3
6-2020: 7,2
11-2020: 5,3
2-2021: 9,6

PSA-Verlauf also sehr sprunghaft, kurzfristige Verdoppelungs-, aber auch Halbierungszeiten.

Was kann Ursache sein? Aggressives PCa passt m.E. kaum dazu.

Geplant ist jetzt erneute PSA-Bestimmung Ende März, also in ca. 6 Wochen.
Würde eine daran anschließende mehrmalige PSA-Bestimmung in Abständen von vielleicht ca. 1 Woche neue Erkenntnisse bringen können oder ist der PSA in meiner Situation solange unbeachtlich, solange er nicht konstant steigt oder sich - deutlich - über 10 etabliert?

Rebiopsie war von Anfang an für 7-2021, also nach einem Jahr - geplant.
Ich messe den Biopsie-Ergebnissen deutlich mehr Gewicht bei als PSA, solange der wie beschrieben uneindeutig ist.
Problem: Histologie hat doch eine subjektive Komponente.

Ist eine solche Gewichtung tragfähig?
Diese Frage könnte insbesondere relevant werden, wenn PSA sich nicht beruhigen, aber Rebiopsie keine Progression des Minikarzinoms zeigen würde.

Klaus, 62 J.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte hier einen längeren Beitrag zu AS geschrieben, das müsste für Dich interessant sein: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-%DCberwachung

Bis 7-2021 wird nichts passieren, davon kannst Du trotz schwankendem PSA Wert ausgehen. Eine Biopsie ist wichtiger als der PSA Wert. Allerdings soll nach der in diesem Jahr kommenden, neuen Leitlinie vor der Biopsie ein MRT gemacht werden und dann während der Biopsie in die verdächtigen Bereiche gestochen werden. Vielleicht kannst Du das MRT jetzt schon organisieren. Bei gesetzlich Versicherten kann der Termin dafür drei Monate dauern.

Georg

----------


## klaus11

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und den Link. MRT schön und gut, bildet das ganze Organ ab, aber doch nur geeignet zur Detektion verdächtiger Stellen und in seiner Aussagekraft vom Bewerter abhängig. Ohne Biopsie wird man keine sichere PCa-Diagnose und schon gar keine Aussage über Aggressivität treffen können. Bei mir zeigte die MRT in 2-2020 auch nur eine verdächtige kleine Läsion, Befund unklar. Aus diesem Bereich wurde dann auch die eine positive Stanze entnommen. Soll ich die Entnahme von noch mehr Stanzen anregen? Waren beim ersten Mal 14. Ich vertraue der Biopsie einfach am meisten. Der PSA ist bei mir einfach ein Störfaktor, was soll man mit so einem Verlauf anfangen? Da gab es nicht zwei Werte hintereinander in die gleiche Richtung und jeweils relative große Veränderungen. Darüber habe ich noch nirgendwo etwas gelesen. Ich habe deswegen auch nicht die Absicht, bei einem isolierten PSA von 10-14 AS abzubrechen. Verstehe auch nicht, inwieweit ein erneutes MRT eine Re-Biopsie ersetzen können soll.

----------


## Tom_HH

Moin Klaus,
ich mache seit 4 Jahren AS, obwohl mein damaliger Urologe das auch nicht erwogen hatte, und verstehe Deine Unsicherheit sehr gut. Der PSA-Verlauf ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich.... aber da Du ja recht umfänglich informiert zu sein scheinst, wirst Du es wissen, daher hier nur zur Vollständigkeit: der PSA-Wert steigt bei Stimulation der Prostata, man sollte als Dinge wie Radfahren, Ejakulation, Abtasten der Prostata vor dem PSA-Test tunlichst unterlassen. Auch kann eine akute Prostatitis zu einem erhöhten Wert führen, ob das allerdings so schwankend wie bei Dir möglich ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aus meiner Sicht führen die Schwankungen natürlich zu "Bauchschmerzen", aber lassen keine eindeutige Aussage zu einer Veränderung des Tumors zu.
Da die Werte aber nun mal sind wie sie sind, würde ich wie geplant die Re-Biopsie vornehmen lassen. Bei mir waren das nur 10 Stanzen, zwei weniger als beim ersten Mal. Warum? Der Urologe hat die Re-Biopsie auf Basis der MRT-Ergebnisse durchgeführt (kognitive TRUS-Biopsie) und wusste daher genau, wo er vorrangig treffen musste und hat das auch getan (er hat die Ultraschalldarstellung aufgezeichnet). Entscheidend sollten für Dich 3 Dinge sein: Die Auswertung des mpMRT sollte von einem Prostatafachmann gemacht worden sein, nicht von einem "beliebigen" Radiologen. Je kleiner und weniger aggressiv der Tumor, desto schwieriger die Bestimmung/Lokalisierung. Wenn das der Fall war, dann braucht es kein neues MRT und der Urologe kann die Daten nutzen für die Re-Biopsie. Der Arzt sollte geübt sein in dieser kognitiven Biopsie, dann ist das Ergebnis mit der einer Fusionsbiopsie vergleichbar. Und drittens würde ich einen Experten für die Pathologie auswählen und das Ganze an Prof. Bonkhoff schicken lassen, dann ist das Ergebnis maximal verlässlich.
Diese drei Punkte waren das Ergebnis meiner eigenen vormaligen Recherchen und basieren auf den Aussagen des Urologen meines Vertrauens...und gemacht habe ich es auch so...
Dir alles Gute
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

> Und drittens würde ich einen Experten für die Pathologie auswählen und das Ganze an Prof. Bonkhoff schicken lassen, dann ist das Ergebnis maximal verlässlich.


Die Anschriften von Prof. Bonkhoff zweier weiterer pathologischer Institute für Zweitbefundungen sind hier zu finden:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Pathologen.pdf.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

> MRT schön und gut, bildet das ganze Organ ab, aber doch nur geeignet zur Detektion verdächtiger Stellen und in seiner Aussagekraft vom Bewerter abhängig. Ohne Biopsie wird man keine sichere PCa-Diagnose und schon gar keine Aussage über Aggressivität treffen können.


Auch bei Biopsie gibt es eine Bandbreite, und ob Gleason 3 schon behandlungsbedürftiger Krebs ist - darüber wird durchaus gestritten. Ein kleiner Gleason 3 taucht auf dem MRT vermutlich nicht auf und er wird bei der Biopsie genauso übersehen (denn die ist nur eine Stichprobe). Und natürlich kann ein mpMRT eine Aussage über die Aggressivität treffen, besonders gut im Vergleich zwischen 2 Bildern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, aufgenommen, anhand des Größenwachstums. PSA kann da völlig falsch liegen, denn die schlimmsten Varianten produzieren am wenigsten PSA: die Verdoppelungszeit stützt sich dann auf das Wachstum der harmlosen Komponente.
Die gewünschte Sicherheit hängt immer von der möglichen oder angestrebten Therapie ab. Bitte bedenke, dass nach Autopsiestudien ein Gleason 3+3 beim Alter 61 eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist. Wenn man einen Mann nur häufig und genau genug biopsiert wird man halt was finden. Einen Blinddarm würde man beim ersten Anzeichen von Ärger entfernen; wenn das mit der Prostata so einfach wäre könnte man sie prophylaktisch ab 50 entfernen lassen, und wir hätten eine Krebsart weniger.
AS ist nunmal keine Therapie, sondern aus Sicht der Schulmedizin ein Surrogat, um Übertherapie bei den meisten Fällen zu vermeiden. Du solltest dir überlegen, welche Therapien du bei einem Abbruch der AS mit deiner Diagnose für sinnvoll hältst.



> Ich vertraue der Biopsie einfach am meisten. Der PSA ist bei mir einfach ein Störfaktor, was soll man mit so einem Verlauf anfangen?


Wir hatten hier schon Fälle, wo in Folgebiopsien nichts mehr gefunden wurde. Oder ein anderer Pathologe nichts sah.
Mit dem PSA kann man allgemein nicht so viel anfangen (außer nach RPE). Dr. Stamey, der "Erfinder" des PSA, hatte sich später davon abgewandt und aufgrund seiner vielen Studien (und der darin gefundenen breiten Schwankungen) vom PSA-Screening abgeraten, so wie auch das deutsche IQWIG.



> Ich habe deswegen auch nicht die Absicht, bei einem isolierten PSA von 10-14 AS abzubrechen. Verstehe auch nicht, inwieweit ein erneutes MRT eine Re-Biopsie ersetzen können soll.


Deine Absicht kann ich verstehen. Ich kennen jemanden, der wechselnde Werte bis 20 hat, negativ biopsiert und negatives PSMA PET/CT.
Zum Ersatz der Biopsie durch mpMRT gibt es eine laufende Studie an der Uni Köln. Man hält das für möglich.

----------


## Georg_

Das Thema AS wurde ja auf der Konferenz in Magdeburg diskutiert und ich hatte oben schon auf meinen Bericht hingewiesen. Grundsätzlich war man dort der Meinung, die aktive Überwachung würde zu wenig angewendet und dies läge wohl auch an den vorgeschriebenen, häufigen Kontrollbiopsien. Man kam darin überein, dass nach einer Kontrollbiopsie auf weitere Biopsien verzichtet werden könnte, wenn im MRT keine Veränderung festgestellt würde und der PSA Wert stabil bliebe.

Man war aber mit der Qualität der MRT Befunde nicht zufrieden, von daher hat Tom_HH recht mit: "Die Auswertung des mpMRT sollte von einem Prostatafachmann gemacht worden sein, nicht von einem "beliebigen" Radiologen."

----------


## klaus11

Dank an alle für die vielen weiteren Infos. Ich bin vielleicht ein wenig negativ voreingenommen gegenüber MRT, weil bei mir kein eindeutiges Ergebnis vorlag, aber immerhin konnte ja der verdächtige Bereich lokalisiert werden. Tatsache ist, dass der MRT-Befund vom Radiologen gefertigt wurde. Ob der biopsierende Urologe diesen nur gelesen oder auch Bilder angesehen hatte, weiss ich nicht. Das werde ich jetzt ansprechen. Klar ist schon, dass ein MRT das gesamte Organ abbildet und die Biopsie nur eine Stichprobe darstellen kann, wie oft man auch stechen mag.

*Martin: ---**Und natürlich kann ein mpMRT eine Aussage über die Aggressivität treffen, besonders gut im Vergleich zwischen 2 Bildern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, aufgenommen, anhand des Größenwachstums.--- * Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Falle eines unveränderten MRT-Bildes trotzdem die Aggressivität der vorhandenen Zellen bedeutend zugenommen haben kann?

Die Kombi aus MRT + Biopsie ist wohl das Sinnvollste, wenn ich die psychologische Komponente einbeziehe - wenn ich AS mache, möchte ich wenigstens diagnostisch alles ausgeschöpft haben, dann kann ich auch gut schlafen.

*---**Du solltest dir überlegen, welche Therapien du bei einem Abbruch der AS mit deiner Diagnose für sinnvoll hältst. ---* RT, weil weniger invasiv und weniger nebenwirkungsbehaftet.

----------


## Mikel1

Die ganzen Erkenntnisse habe tiefgreifende Bedeutungen. Es ist ein wichtiger und positiver Schritt, dass die Fachgesellschaft Urologie sich endlich zum mpMRT in der Primärdiagnostik bekennt. Es ist nicht der PSA Wert der als Kassenleistung gefordert werden sollte sondern eine durchgängige und schlüssige Primärdiagnostik mittels gut ausgewerteten mpMRT. 

Die Folgen wären sicherlich mehr früherkennungswillige Männer, denen am Anfang der diagnostischen Kette nicht gleich die schmerzhafte und blutige Biopsie droht, welche eben nicht die vielgepriesene Sicherheit bringt. Die Urologie würde es endgültig schaffen nur tatsächlich signifikante Tumore zu detektieren, in Angriff zu nehmen. Übertherapie und falsch positive bzw. negative Diagnosen würden sich wesentlich minimeren.

Wenn es dann noch Foren wie dieses schaffen würden ewig gestrige OP Empfehlungen bei Niedrigrisikokarzinomen zu unterlassen und eher Gleason 6 Situationen in die Ecke der chronischen Erkrankungen zu bringen, würde sich sicherlich der Anteil von AS willigen Männern erhöhen. Ein Niedrigrisikokarzinom bringt nicht den Tod wenn man aktiv abwartet.

Meine eigene Zusammenfassung ist kurz. Männer die heute mit dem Thema konfrontiert werden und vor ihrer Erstbiopsie kein mpMRT machen lassen handeln für sich selbst unverantwortlich.

Michael

----------


## obelix

> zum mpMRT in der Primärdiagnostik


 in diesem Zusammenhang bremst mich mein Herzschrittmacher (Herz ist in Ordnung, hatte Aussetzer) leider ein.
Nur in der Martini Klinik, besser gesagt im Zusammenspiel mit dem dortigen UKE, war vor meiner ersten Biopsie ein MRT möglich. Allerdings nur mit Tesla 1,5 und dieses soll nicht so deutlich sein. Dabei wurde eine tumorsuspekte Stelle gefunden, in der sich dann in der folgenden Erstbiopsie eine positive Stanze (Gleason 6) befand. In der Folgebiopsie, ein Jahr später, in dieser Region, trotz mehr Stanzen, keine positiv, dafür auf der anderen Seite der Prostata zwei (Gleason 6). AS läuft. Auf jeden Fall werde ich vor einer weiteren Biopsie das Thema MRT ansprechen.

----------


## buschreiter

Anbei ein wenig aktueller Lesestoff zum Thema Bildgebung und Biopsie. MMn ist die Bildgebung (v.a. wenn Vergleichsaufnahmen vorliegen) wichtiger als der PSA-Wert, vor allen Dingen vor einer anstehenden Rebiopsie. https://www.urologenportal.de/filead...dt/12_2019.pdf

----------


## Frau40

Vielleicht hilft die Erfahrung meines Mannes weiter. Während der Zeit der AS nach der Hifu waren alle Stanzen der Rebiopsie krebsfrei. Die anschließende Bildgebung hat leider was anderes gezeigt. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## klaus11

Sonja, das ist eben das Problem, dass alle präoperative Diagnostik keine letzte Gewissheit bringen kann, damit muss und kann ich leben. Ich bin ja ein Freund der Statistik, und wenn da belegt ist, dass bei AS bei organbegrenztem GS 6 das PCa-spezifische 10- Jahres-Überleben bei 98 Prozent liegt, ist das für mich eine gute Entscheidungsgrundlage. Unabhängig davon meine ich, dass bei Deinem Mann keine AS vorlag, denn er wurde ja zeitnah nach Erstdiagnose therapiert und danach geht es um Nachsorge und Folgebehandlungen, aber von AS kann man nicht mehr sprechen. Was mir bei Durchsicht der Patientenprofile hier aufgefallen ist: Die Zahl derjenigen, die GS 3+3 hatten und RPE erhielten, ist mehrfach höher als die Zahl aller mit AS, wobei dort viele Einträge gelistet sind, die AS angeben, obwohl bereits Radikaltherapie stattgefunden hatte. Diejenigen mit längerfristiger AS kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Interessant wäre zu erfahren, wieviel Prozent der Patienten mit diagnostiziertem GS 6 -Karzinom in der BRD aktuell AS machen.

----------


## hartmuth

> Interessant wäre zu erfahren, wieviel Prozent der Patienten mit diagnostiziertem GS 6 -Karzinom in der BRD aktuell AS machen.


Hallo Klaus,
unser Georg hat in seinem Bericht aus Magdeburg zum Thema AS auf eine präsentierte Folie von Prof. Hadaschik hingewiesen, nach der "nur 31,74 % der Gleason 6 Patienten aktive Überwachung machen". Ich denke, dies beantwortet deine Frage.

Eine Anmerkung meinserseits zum thread-Thema "AS - was ist aussagekräftiger während der AS - Biopsie oder PSA".
Man kann dies aus meiner Sicht eindeutig beantworten: die Biopsie, weil nur diese Krebs und seinen Agressivitätsgrad verifizieren kann. Dennoch scheint mir die Fragestellung, so hart alternativ gestellt, etwas schief. Auch in der oben geführten Diskussion kommt mir die Rolle der PSA-Beobachtung zu sehr als sekundär oder untergeordnet eingeschätzt vor.
Mir persönlich wäre eine jährliche Kontrolle zu wenig. Da würde ich doch wenigstens alle halbe Jahre den PSA kontrollieren wollen, den ich als wichtigen Kompass sehe und dessen Zuverlässigkeit ich sehr hoch bewerte. Sollte er herumtanzen, hat das einen Grund, evtl. Entzündungsvorgänge. Auch evtl. Krebsanteile, die kein oder wenig PSA ausscheiden, sind bei einem low-risk-Karzinom eher nicht zu erwarten, allenfalls im fortgeschrittenen Stadium. Deshalb ja die Sicherheitskontrolle mit der Biopsie, die mir aber als jährliche zuviel wäre. Das scheint mir unnötig viel Stecherei, die auch Risiken birgt.
Gut von daher, wenn heute dafür plädiert wird, ein MRT vorzuschalten, um die Treffsicherheit zu erhöhen. 
Noch besser natürlich, wenn die Kontrollbiopsie durch ein mpMRT ersetzt werden könnte.

----------


## obelix

Hallo Harmut,

ich kenne das nur so: quartalsweise PSA bestimmen und Tastbefund+Ultaschall, die erste Folgebiopsie nach einem Jahr, die zweite nach drei Jahren.
Ob der Tastbefund und Ultraschall tatsächlich jedes Quartal gemacht werden muss, darüber habe ich unterschiedliche Aussagen bekommen (1/2 jährlich).

Spannend ist bei AS hauptsächlich das jeweilige PSA-Ergebnis. Später natürlich der Biopsiebefund.

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Hartmut, vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die 31 Prozent, hatte das gelesen, aber nicht mehr präsent. Jedenfalls bildet sich diese Zahl nicht in den Profilen hier ab - sei es drum.
Dem Thema chronifizierte Prostatitis werde ich nachgehen, trotzdem bleiben die extremen Schwankungen des PSA, aber könnte natürlich die Ursache sein.
Ich hatte ja den Thread eröffnet, weil mir der PSA in meinem Fall nicht brauchbar erscheint und mich jedenfalls ohne verschlechterte Biopsie-Ergebnisse nicht zum AS-Abbruch veranlassen wird, egal, wo er hinspringt. Je mehr ich mich wieder in dieses tolle Forum einlese, desto sicherer bin ich mir: mpMRT vor der Rebiopsie nach 1 Jahr und dann weiter mit dieser Kombi alle 1,5 bis 2 Jahre. 3 Jahre wären mir momentan zu lang, selbst wenn der PSA Ruhe geben würde. Nur mpMRt scheint mir zu wenig, da ich denke, dass sich die Zellaggressivität für eine gewisse Zeit bereits steigern kann, ohne dass sich dies im MRT abbildet, zumindest bei heutiger MRT-Technik. Jens: Tastbefund und Ultraschall nach PCa-Diagnose? Habe Zweifel, dass dies hilft, den spätestmöglichen, aber frühestnötigen Interventionszeitpunkt zu erkennen.

----------


## hartmuth

Jens, danke. Habe nochmal in die Leitlinien reingeschaut. PSA-Kontrolle in den ersten beiden Jahren alle 3 Monate, danach halbjährlich, soweit der Wert stabil bleibt. Biopsien werden in den ersten beiden Jahren alle 12 bis 18 Monate empfohlen, später bei stabilem Verlauf alle 3 Jahre. So ist das mit der PSA-Kontrolle schon in Ordnung. Hatte es nicht mehr richtig parat. Du machst das schon richtig und hast auch einen schönen Verlauf, der sicherlich noch lange so anhält. Wünsche dir dabei ein gutes standing. Schade, dass doch 68% es nicht packen, eine schonenden und sicheren Therapieweg einzuschlagen.

Klaus, großen Respekt für deine AS-Wahl, zumal bei deinen PSA-Sprüngen. Hattest du schon mal ein Antibiotikum genommen gehabt? Oder andere Entzündungshemmer. Ist schon ein verrücktes Auf und Ab. Habe jetzt auch keine schlüssige Erklärung parat. Ich würde aktuell monatlich den PSA messen wollen zu näheren Beobachtung der Schwankungen. Vermutlich wird die Rebiopsie im Sommer auch keine weiterbringenden Erkenntnisse zeigen. Eine Vorherige MRT würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Wenn sich dann Gleason-4-Anteile finden, würde ich AS abbrechen. Wünsche dir eine schnelle Abklärung, das entspannt auf jeden Fall.

----------


## klaus11

Hartmut: Antibiotikum zuletzt im Rahmen der Biopsie 7-2020. Prostatitis ist ja ein Thema für sich, nur in 10 Proz. der Fälle lassen sich Bakterien nachweisen, bei chronischer bakterieller P. sollen Antibiotika 3-4 Mon. genommen werden. Die für chron. P. beschriebenen Beschwerden nehme ich nicht wahr.

Zu Gleason 4: Mir käme es darauf an, wie hoch der 4er-Anteil wäre, wie tief die Infiltration in wievielen Stanzen wäre usw. 
1 Stanze mit 20 Proz. GS 3 und eine mit 10 Proz. GS 4, also 7a, wäre sicher kein Grund für Abbruch, 4 Stanzen mit GS 4, also GS 8 insgesamt, aber sehr wohl. Bei grenzwertigem Befund wäre Zweitbefundung auch denkbar.

Muss ich zu gegebener Zeit entscheiden. Man wird doch immer wieder überrascht: Bei mir Anfang 2020 PSA 9,9, deswegen: MRT und gleichzeitig PSA, Erwartung: MRT negativ und PSA  weiter hoch. Ergebnis aber: MRT suspekt und PSA deutlich runter usw.

MartinWK schrieb hier, dass er davon überzeugt ist, dass PCa-Zellen schon vor Diagnose vorhanden sind. Bin ich auch. Las von einer US-Studie, bei der gesunden 30jährigen Rückenmarksflüssigkeit entnommen und darin PCa-typische Zellen nachgewiesen wurden. Habe leider die Quelle nicht mehr.

----------


## MartinWK

> *Martin: ---**Und natürlich kann ein mpMRT eine Aussage über die Aggressivität treffen, besonders gut im Vergleich zwischen 2 Bildern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, aufgenommen, anhand des Größenwachstums.--- * Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Falle eines unveränderten MRT-Bildes trotzdem die Aggressivität der vorhandenen Zellen bedeutend zugenommen haben kann?


Ein mpMRT mißt unter anderem den zeitlichen Verlauf des Blutflusses im Prostatagewebe. Je nach Drüsenstruktur ändert sich der und damit korreliert es ganz gut mit dem Gleason: der wird anhand des Aussehens der Drüsen und der sie bildenden Zellen definiert. Inzwischen ist der Menschheit aber bekannt dank Elektronenmikroskop und Molekularbiologie, dass das langfristige Verhalten der Zelle von ihrer DNA bestimmt wird und ein beschädigter Zellkern nur ein Indiz für die "Aggressivität" ist - diese definiert durch das Metastasierungspotential (denn nur das tötet). Es ist also nicht gesagt, dass eine Gleason 4 oder 5-Struktur auch Gene enthält, die die Apoptose verhindern oder das BRCA1/BRCA-Gen, usw.
Ein verändertes MRT-Bild zeigt im schlimmen Falle einen größeren Tumor mit mehr Schwärze ("charcoal sign") - wäre ein Zeichen für Gleason 4 oder 5-Anteil. Ein unverändertes Bild könnte Zellen enthalten, die genetisch gefährlich sind, aber keine veränderte Diffusion zeigen. Spätestens im nächsten MRT wird sich das im Wachstum niederschlagen.
Das sind akademische Überlegungen. Ich bin kein Freund von AS: jedes PCa streut schon früh Zellen aus, und wenn Gleason 4 oder 5 in der Prostata diagnostiziert werden sind die schon Monate oder Jahre unterwegs. Da der Mechanismus der eventuellen Metastasierung nur annähernd bekannt ist ziehe ich eine möglichst frühe Beseitigung der (meisten) Krebszellen vor.



> *---**Du solltest dir überlegen, welche Therapien du bei einem Abbruch der AS mit deiner Diagnose für sinnvoll hältst. ---* RT, weil weniger invasiv und weniger nebenwirkungsbehaftet.


Man gewinnt manchmal etwas Zeit, da die Nebenwirkungen später auftreten können.

----------


## Mikel1

Bei der Betrachtung der Aussagekraft zwischen Biopsie, PSA und mpMRT sollten auch die Grenzen der Pathologie mit einfließen.

Nach einem Bericht im Hamburger Ärzteblatt 11/2019 "Klinische Pathologie - Diagnostik am Limit", "stimmen verschiedene Pathologen in fast 40 Prozent der Fälle in ihrer Festlegung des Gleason-Scores nicht überein". Weiter heißt es dort "Die Ursache für die Diskrepanzen liegt in einer ungenügenden Klarheit bei der Definition der Muster 3, 4 und 5". Anschaulich wird das Ganze an einer grafisch dargestellten Gleason Reevaluierung.

Wer also denkt, lediglich mit Biopsien eine 100% aussagekräftige Diagnose zu erhalten und sich darauf verlässt kann u.U. falsch liegen. Auch hier wird m.E. die konsequente Ausschöpfung aller diagnostischen Mittel zielführend sein.

Für Interessierte gibt es das PDF unter: https://www.aerztekammer-hamburg.org...paper_kl_N.pdf

Michael

----------


## rudde21

> Bei der Betrachtung der Aussagekraft zwischen Biopsie, PSA und mpMRT sollten auch die Grenzen der Pathologie mit einfließen.
> 
> Nach einem Bericht im Hamburger Ärzteblatt 11/2019 "Klinische Pathologie - Diagnostik am Limit", "stimmen verschiedene Pathologen in fast 40 Prozent der Fälle in ihrer Festlegung des Gleason-Scores nicht überein". Weiter heißt es dort "Die Ursache für die Diskrepanzen liegt in einer ungenügenden Klarheit bei der Definition der Muster 3, 4 und 5". Anschaulich wird das Ganze an einer grafisch dargestellten Gleason Reevaluierung.
> 
> Wer also denkt, lediglich mit Biopsien eine 100% aussagekräftige Diagnose zu erhalten und sich darauf verlässt kann u.U. falsch liegen. Auch hier wird m.E. die konsequente Ausschöpfung aller diagnostischen Mittel zielführend sein.
> 
> Für Interessierte gibt es das PDF unter: https://www.aerztekammer-hamburg.org...paper_kl_N.pdf
> 
> Michael


Hallo,

die unterschiedlichen Resultate der Beurteilung von Pathologen ist ein grosses Problem, dass aber der systematische Einsatz von IL 50 Jahre dauern soll, dem will ich widersprechen. Eine Aussage was in 50 Jahren passiert ist unseriös und kann überhaupt nicht untermauert werden. Alle Fakten sprechen für den Durchbruch der IL gerade bei der Beurteilung von Gewebeproben und Bildgebung (z.B. mpMRT) in wesentlich kürzerer Zeit. Mein Urologe spricht von ca. 3 Jahren! IL wurde 2018 z.B. getestet in einem der grossen Krankenhäuser in Stockholm. Es ging um die Diagnose von Röntgenbildern. IL war genau so gut wie der Oberarzt der sein Leben lang sich auf diesem Gebiet betätigt hatte. Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele. IL wird in kurzer Zeit (verhältnismässig kurz, 2018 sprach man von 5-10 Jahren) die Diagnostik vollkommen revolutionieren. 

viele Grüsse vom Patienten rudde aus einem grauen Stockholm

----------


## obelix

was bedeutet IL?

----------


## Mikel1

Evtl. ist KI (künstliche Intelligenz) gemeint, auf die ich bei der Diagnostik auch hoffe.

KI und selbstlernende Systeme werden die Diagnostik revolutionieren. 

Michal

----------


## buschreiter

Ich gehe von künstlicher Intelligenz aus. Durch die Beherrschung von Datenmengen wird das Ergebnis genau und ist nicht von äußeren (menschlichen) Bedingungen abhängig, sondern immer gleich (richtig).

----------


## Optimist

> .... Durch die Beherrschung von Datenmengen wird das Ergebnis genau und ist nicht von äußeren (menschlichen) Bedingungen abhängig, sondern immer gleich (richtig).


  Leider nicht, der Mensch bleibt ein Risikofaktor. Zu möglichen Risiken bei der IT-Sicherheit:

*"Sichere KI-Systeme für die Medizin*
_Datenmanagement und IT-Sicherheit in der Krebsbehandlung der Zukunft " 
_http://www.plattform-lernende-system...r_07042020.pdf

aus d. Zusammenfassung:
._Mögliche Risiken beim Einsatz Lernender Systeme im Gesundheitsbereich sind fehlerhafte oder bewusst verfälschte Trainingsdaten, Angriffe auf die KI-Software, Verletzungen der Privatsphäre der Patientinnen und Patienten sowie Angriffe auf KI-Datenbanken und die fehlende Integration in die klinische Praxis.._

  Ausführlich in:
  Abschnitt 3.   : _"Anforderungen an IT-Sicherheit im Szenario Mit KI gegen Krebs
_

Franz

----------


## buschreiter

Das ist natürlich ein Problem...nennen wir es Faktor Mensch, den es weitestgehend auszuschalten gilt!

----------


## Mikel1

Deep learning Systems und neuronale Vernetzung wird heute ja schon angewendet. Entscheidungen treffen dabei immer noch Menschen. Gerade beim mpMRT und den Biopsien könnte aber zukünftig das System selbstständig Diagnosen ausgeben die völlig frei von menschlichen Fehlleistungen wären. Es ist dann wie immer eine Risikoabwägung.

Ich stelle mal in den Raum, die Anzahl der jährlichen Patientenzuwächse im Niedrigrisikobereich würde sich dadurch reduzieren. 

Wie ich ja selbst erfahren habe sieht man im Zweifel eher einen unsicheren Gleason 6 als kein Tumor. 

Was auch wiederum zur Konsequenz hat nicht der Erstdiagnose zu vertrauen und glauben, sondern verifizieren zu lassen. 

Schönes, sonniges WE.

Michael

PS: ANNAc TRUS ist ein Beispiel für KI in der Urologie

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,
 ich habe einmal ein ganz andere Frage. ich habe seit 2019 ein PK, GS 3+3 (nach heutigem Stand muss man sagen), 4 von 15 Stanzen waren positiv, ca. 1,5% Befall insgesamt. Ich bin 74 Jahre alt und wohne in Stockholm, ich mache AS. Ich nehme seit dieser Zeit Finasterid um meine grosse Prostata (ca. 85 ccm) zu verkleinern. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen von dem Medikament, man liest immer wieder gegensätzliche Berichte. Dank im voraus.

Grüsse aus Stockholm
runde

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Rudde,

bislang hat dir noch niemand auf deine Frage geantwortet. Ich will es mal versuchen.

Finasterid ist ein 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (5ARI), d.h. es unterdrückt die Umwandlung von Testosteron in DHT (Dihydrotestosteron). Man muss wissen, der eigentliche Treiber von Prostatakrebs ist das DHT, nicht das Testosteron. Das DHT bindet an den Androgenrezeptor. In gleicher Weise wirkt auch Dutasterid (Avodart). Durch die 5ARIs werden eine ganze Reihe von Genen herunterreguliert, die das Prostatakrebswachstum fördern, und andererseits werden mehrere Gene heraufreguliert, die eine hemmende Wirkung auf die Prostatakrebszellen erzeugen.

Leider ist die Diskussion über die prostatakrebsverhindernde und hinauszögernde Wirkung der 5ARIs nach der PCPT-Studie im Jahre 2007 nicht mehr ernsthaft fortgeführt worden. Die Studie hatte eine 25%-Reduktion der Inzidenz von Prostatakrebs bei Einnahme von Finasterid belegt. Allerdings war auch in der Finasterid-Gruppe ein signifikant höherer Anteil von High-Grade-Tumoren festgestellt worden. Die Experten waren zerstritten. Es gab auch Berechnungen, dass die höhere Inzidenz von high-grade-Tumoren durch höhere Detektionsrate aufgrund der durch die 5ARIs bewirkte Schrumpfung der Prostata zustandegekommen sein könnten.
Die REDUCE-Studie 2010 kam zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis und so wurde die Zulassung als Präventivmedikament gegen Prostatakrebs verweigert. Die Anwendung ist Off-label und muß selbst bezahlt werden.
Spätere Updates der PCPT-Studie mit Beobachtungszeiten bis zu 18 Jahren konnten sogar eine 33% geringere PC-Erkrankung bei ARI-Anwendung feststellen und trotz höherer high-grade-Raten waren keine Unterschiede in der Mortalität zu verzeichnen.

Ich halte die Anwendung der 5ARIs bei Active Surveillance oder nach RPE oder RT zur Hinauszögerung einer Progression für durchaus geeignet und erfolgversprechend. Während meiner 7-jährigen intermittierenden ADT habe ich durchgehend Avodart zu mir genommen, um die Wirkung der ADT zu verstärken (ADT3) und die Therapiepausen zu verlängern. 
Rudde, brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen.

----------


## rudde21

Hallo Hartmund,
 ich danke Dir für deine Antwort. Der Grund für Finasterid war laut meinem Urologen die Prostata zu verkleinern um eine eventuell notwendige Operation zu vereinfachen. Allgemein habe ich keine Verbesserungen bei mir festgestellt. Esse ich etwas stark gewürztes oder trinke 1/2 Flasche Wein muss ich oft nachts aufstehen. Nehme ich vorher 1/2 Naproxen oder ein 25mg rezeptfreies Voltaren muss ich das nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass das etwas mit dem PK zu tun hat sondern mit einer Entzündung der Harnwege oder meiner a-bakteriellen Prostatitis.
Grüsse aus Stockholm
Rudolf

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Pollstimol® ist das einzige entzündungshemmende pflanzliche Arzneimittel  mit Zulassung bei chronischer abakterieller Prostatitis. Vielleicht  wäre das mal einen Versuch wert? Pollstimol ist in Apotheken erhältlich,  nicht verschreibungspflichtig und wird deshalb von den Kassen nicht  erstattet.


Das empfahl Ralf am 6.3.2021 einem anderen Leidensgenossen. Vielleicht, Rudolf, hilft es auch Dir.

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Der Grund für Finasterid war laut meinem Urologen die Prostata zu verkleinern um eine eventuell notwendige Operation zu vereinfachen. (...)


Rudde,
von einer gutartigen Prostatavergrößerung oder einer benignen Prostatahyperplasie (BPH) hast du nichts geschrieben, habe zumindest von entsprechende Symptomen in deinen Beiträgen nichts gelesen. Bei deiner großen Prostata mit 85 ccm darf man aber eine solche annehmen, auch wenn du keine gravierenden Beschwerden verspürt haben solltest. Finasterid als 5-alpha-Reduktase-Inhibitor ist hier eines der Standardmedikamente, die Vergrößerung zurückzudrängen. Und wenn dein Arzt sagt, er verschreibe dies, um eine eventuell notwendige Op zu vereinfachen, so mag das vorausschauend sein, aber das war wohl nicht der Hauptzweck der Indikation.

Wenn schon die onkologische Komponente in den Blick genommen wird, würde ich auf Dutasterid (Avodart) umsteigen, denn dieses bewirkt nicht nur wie Finasterid (Proscar) eine Verkleinerung der Prostata, sondern ist besser in der Lage, die Progression deines Low-risk-Karzinoms hinauszuzögern und deine AS-Zeit zu verlängern. Dies wäre doch ein schöner Nebeneffekt, den man mitnehmen sollte, ohne dass der Arzt dies als Indikation angeben muß. Man ist geneigt zu sagen, in der Situation ist das gleichzeitige Auftreten von BPH und Karzinom ein glücklicher Umstand. Sprich mal mit deinem Arzt darüber.

----------


## rudde21

Hallo Hartmut,
 richtig, davon hatte ich nichts geschrieben. Dutasterid hat man vor einigen Jahren in Schweden aus dem Verkehr gezogen, warum weiss ich nicht. Ich habe nur einen Arzt nach dem Grund gefragt und der wusste mir keine Antwort zu geben, ich werde versuchen mich zu erkundigen. Meistens ist der Hauptgrund für diese Medikamente ja den Harnabfluss (?) zu erleichtern. Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass sich bei mir etwas grundlegendes geändert hat, die Potenz verschlechtert sich allemal. Ich habe morgen einen "PSA Termin" per Telefon mit meinem Uro, ich hoffe vor allen Dingen, das der Wert nicht sehr gestiegen ist. Bisher sieht das alles noch recht so gut aus, letzte Messung PSA 2,8 (2,8X2 = 5,6 ohne Finasterid).

Grüsse
Rodde

----------

